# Cycle shortened from 28 days to 26 at age (nearly) 42



## Caezzybe

Hi ladies,

I used to have a regular 28 day cycle, albeit with heavy and nasty periods (like something out of a horror film). I went on the pill in 2006, which sorted it out and came off the pill when I started TTC in September 2008. My cycles were 26 or 27 days instead of 28 (they had been 28 all of my life before that). 14 months later, I got lucky and in August this year I gave birth to my first child.

I'm 42 in January and we want another child straight away, but my cycles appear to be even shorter now. My first was 25 days and then 26, both ending in the now familiar nasty blood bath. This month, I checked my ovulation using ovulation predictors and got a LH surge on day 16, which looks like I've got a 10 day luteal phase :( 

Has anything like this happened to anyone else? How long should I wait until I go to the doctor's, I'm worried that this might be a sign that the menopause is approaching? :(


----------



## NanCat

Hi Caezzybe, luteal phase can be affected by many things, so I wouldn't assume it's menopause. For instance, a thyroid problem can affect it, and there are meds you can take for that...you might want to see your ob/gyn and have some blood work done. There may be something simple you can do to get your LP back to the right length!


----------



## magicvw

10 days is ok for a LP. So many things affect your hormones and yes age is a factor, although it's probably not menopause. I have low progesterone and it affects my cycle length and LP and I read the other day that a low pg is common in women in their 30s and 40s.

I would chart - to check what's really happening with your cycles. There are lots of ways to try to improve progesterone levels:
sleep
diet (avoid things that contain estrogen, eat stuff with vitamin A and E and B6 - walnuts, spinach, carrots)
vit B6, A and E supplements
Progesterone cream (don't know if you can get otc there)

:hugs:


----------



## spacegirl

Hi There, 

Just wanted to reassure you. I have a 9-11 day luteal phase at 35 and got pregnant within 6 months so it does not necessarily mean there is a problem. Periods do change as you get older and maybe even after pregnancy.

If you are worried speak to your doctor.

Cxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:hello, 

there is a nice and long thread in here about Vit B6, B50, B100 (Vitamin B6 - Lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone). very interesting and very helpful. this vitamin is supposed to regulate your cycles and lengthen your LP. All of the ladies on this thread swear by it so Im going to give it a try. 

good luck and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## BBgirl

Also I wanted to reassure you too. I have a 26 day cycle and got pregnant twice (naturally not IVF) within 2 cycles each time, at age 39 and age 40. Mine also used to be about 28 days, but they do shorten slightly with age. So it's not important and my obstetrician told me that length of cycle is normal, it means you're ovulating regularly. Do you have o pains and egg-white mucus, these are good signs of regular ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## Enzo

me too, every 3rd of 4th period is a blood bath. If you go to your docs you can have your FSH and LH and E2 (oestrodiol levels checked) this will help assess your ovarian reserve and whether you are entering menapause. If you have your progesterone checked at around day 21 for a 28 day cycle this will confirm you are ovulating and check your luteal phase. Your GP should be able to do this for you. I have just had mine done, the FSH and LH are done on day 3 of your cycle, also AMH is a good check for ovarian reserve! Go to your docs now dont wait, my docs considering clomid but my fertility specialist wants to do more tests first, will keep you posted. Good luck xx


----------



## BBgirl

I have a really heavy fresh blood type period every 6 months or so, they are often 2-3 days early. I actually wondered if they are missed pregnancies, because my usual period only lasts about 2 days plus a little spotting, these are very different. My AMH is average range for my age. The private fertility consultant was very negative about my chances of having a baby naturally at 41, nearly 42. I actually felt depressed after the consultation. Surely the fact that I conceived so quickly at 39 and 40 must be a good sign? We are giving it a few more attempts, then IVF for us. Somehow though I believe with a concerted effort at timing bd earlier in the fertile week we'll be lucky. I have been too negative for too long and now am feeling more determined. I believe there's a little soul trying to come back to us, hopefully third time lucky. I'm crossing my fingers for you girls. Did you see my thread that pregnancies in women over 40 have hit a record high this year?


----------



## Caezzybe

Since starting this thread, my latest cycle was 24 days :( I did do a home test for the menopause and it came up negative (it measures FSH levels), think I'll go to the doc's in the new year after my next cycle :(


----------



## Caezzybe

I was at the doc's today for Logan's 16 week vaccinations, so I made an appointment for myself for Monday to discuss my luteal phase length. I'll see if the GP has anything to say! More news after I've been (and I'd better get writing down how long my cycles were back to when I started to make notes!)


----------



## magicvw

Good luck hun! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Geminus

ok I would like to know what strength b6 should be taken daily b6 is otc.. I take a prenatal vitamin daily already for the past two months .. I would like to add b6 what strength should I get? Also I'm in the works of seeking a new gyn because she told me I was too old at 38 to have a baby .. sighs.. anyway (she is not good for me too negative) .. I would like to do some self help things while I wait.. I wonder if I can get my regular doctor to do any level checking? for progest.. etc?


----------



## mumoffive

Yes, my cycles shortened. I had a short luteal phase too and did ov sticks and got a postive on cd16..but look at me now!!! So there is plenty of hope :) I concieved at 42! Goodluck. x


----------



## DressageDiva

mumoffive said:


> Yes, my cycles shortened. I had a short luteal phase too and did ov sticks and got a postive on cd16..but look at me now!!! So there is plenty of hope :) I concieved at 42! Goodluck. x

Hiya

Im 36 but my cycle has shortened to 22 days if I do get AF today, which feel likely (therefore am totally depressed :( )

So its great to hear your story, thank you :) my LP is only 5 days this month:nope: but fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## Caezzybe

I was supposed to go to the GP's on Monday, but cancelled my appointment due to the bad weather. I've had 2 car insurance claims in 2 years, neither of them my fault. I wasn't even in my car either time, stupid people have crashed into it while it was parked - one owned up, the second didn't and as a result am too scared to drive if there is thick snow on the ground because I don't want to lose my protected no claims.

So I'm leaving it until the snow has gone before I make another appointment. I live on an estate where the side roads are completely snowbound, even though 2 streets away it's fairly clear :-(

I'll update this thread when I've got some news!


----------



## DressageDiva

DressageDiva said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> my LP is only 5 days this month:nope: but fingers crossed for next month x
> 
> Quick update :So far no AF so my LP is at least 10 days :)Click to expand...


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

DressageDiva said:


> DressageDiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> my LP is only 5 days this month:nope: but fingers crossed for next month x
> 
> Quick update :So far no AF so my LP is at least 10 days :)Click to expand...
> 
> Read your post, glad to see the increase what a jump. Mine is roughly 10-12 days long and we are TTC #2. Good Luck!Click to expand...


----------



## Caezzybe

Quick update: (ignore cycle ticker as it's gone out of sync). Currently on CD27 of 24 day cycle and LP day 12 of a 10 day luteal phase. 4 tests with feint lines so far and some negatives (last one was feint line)

Watch this space for something more definite in a day or two when I find out one way or another....


----------



## princessjulia

i had similar prob couple yrs ago and gyni sed it was my age our bodies start to release less eggs as we get older i asked if it was menop he sed hell no at 40 far too young


----------



## Caezzybe

Update: Clearblue digital test says Pregnant 1-2 weeks. Looks like I got my BFP :)


----------



## BBgirl

Caezzybe wow that's fantastic news! I'm so thrilled for you. Did you do anything different this cycle, what do you put it down to? You give me hope as I'm about to turn 42 and trying for my first.


----------



## Caezzybe

I used ovulation predictors and dtd on the day I got my LH surge. Apart from that, xmas food and xmas stress. Otherwise, nothing different really! I think the reason it only took me 3 months to get my BFP is because I had Logan in August and am probably more fertile because of that. Good luck, I hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## magicvw

Yay congrats! :hugs: You will have your hands full with 2 so close together! :D


----------



## sarahincanada

yay congrats!!! it makes me feel really hopeful as Im 38 and I feel I still have time when I hear stories like this. have a h&h 9 months :flower:


----------



## mumoffive

Oh Congratulations and welcome to the first trimester!!! I cant believe im now nearly 23 wks. Enjoy, it will fly in! xxxx Hope you have a healthy and happy 8 mnths!
Goodluck to everyone else.


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations caezzyb :) wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months and beyond 

Ive gone from 48 day cycles this time last year to a 21 day cycle last month - fingers crossed this one will be longer! big history of early menapause in my family!


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls congratulations on all the bfp's.
I am now 44 and have been ttc for 2 years. tried soy for 3 cycles took 1 month off as i had another emmc and then took it again starting on cd2 this cycle. I am now cd21 of 24 to 28 day cycles and have been really grouchy almost pms (which i have never had before), sore boobs from under pits which ache all the time for the last 4 days now what feel like a constant cold, runny nose blocked up now and again and dry lips going thru the ole' lip balm like water and having to get up to pee, bloated tummy soreish nipples and i think thats it so now just waiting to see .
Good luck everyone waiting , and good luck to all that are awaiting their imminent arrivals xx


----------



## Caezzybe

inkdchick said:


> hi girls congratulations on all the bfp's.
> I am now 44 and have been ttc for 2 years. tried soy for 3 cycles took 1 month off as i had another emmc and then took it again starting on cd2 this cycle. I am now cd21 of 24 to 28 day cycles and have been really grouchy almost pms (which i have never had before), sore boobs from under pits which ache all the time for the last 4 days now what feel like a constant cold, runny nose blocked up now and again and dry lips going thru the ole' lip balm like water and having to get up to pee, bloated tummy soreish nipples and i think thats it so now just waiting to see .
> Good luck everyone waiting , and good luck to all that are awaiting their imminent arrivals xx

Good luck to you too xxx :)


----------



## annapate

LiSa2010 said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:hello,
> 
> there is a nice and long thread in here about Vit B6, B50, B100 (Vitamin B6 - Lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone). very interesting and very helpful. this vitamin is supposed to regulate your cycles and lengthen your LP. All of the ladies on this thread swear by it so Im going to give it a try.
> 
> good luck and lots of baby :dust:



Also, eat yams and carrots!


----------



## Love2011

Yep, my cycles shortened to 24 days. I still got pregnant 1st month trying with cbfm & both of us with pregnancy multivits. Now 8 weeks pregnant & 7 yrs ago had 11 lb fibroid removed. This was my 1st month ttc. Just use the wonderful technology that's available now. I didn't need clomid as clearblue digital monitor showed me the exact days when I was ovulating

Good luck


----------



## inkdchick

i have an appointment with yet another f.s. on 4th may and i gonna ask him why this last 3 months my periods have gone from 5 days long to 2 and half 3 days long, i am currnetly a day late for this month so when i starts it will be interesting to see if it is the same length as the other months . I know that im 44 but all the tests showed that i was no where near menopause for it to alter anything so it will be interesting to find out what they say, i will let you know if you 'd like


----------

